

Festo Smartbird - brg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA7PNQiHT1Q

======
brg
Here is a product page on the contraption:
<http://www.festo.com/cms/en_corp/11369.htm>

And here is a shorter video of the bird in flight:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnR8fDW3Ilo>

